# Coconut oil reduces testosterone induced prostate hypertrophy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Coconut oil reduces testosterone induced prostate hypertrophy by Anthony Roberts Coconut oil is generally eschewed by health conscious consumers due to its high percentage of saturated fat. However, a recent study (*conducted on rodents) gives us good reason to think that steroid users ought to consider adding it to their diets (along with other, less [...]

*Read More...*


----------

